# MLDonkey error

## _easyrider_

I keep getting this error in the mldonkey log file

```

  GNU nano 1.3.12          File: /var/log/mldonkey.log

2006/11/25 01:37:09 Starting MLDonkey 2.7.7 ...

2006/11/25 01:37:09 Language EN, locale ANSI_X3.4-1968, ulimit for open files 1$

2006/11/25 01:37:09 MLDonkey is working in /home/p2p/mldonkey

2006/11/25 01:37:09 [DNS] Resolving [misne] ...

2006/11/25 01:37:09 [DNS] Resolving [www.mldonkey.net] ...

DNS resolution does not work! Looking up www.mldonkey.net failed with Not_found.

The core therefore is unable to get eDonkey serverlists and loading

.torrent files via dllink from websites is also impossible.

If you are using MLDonkey in a chroot environment you should

consider reading this article to get DNS support back:

http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Chroot

2006/11/25 01:37:09 [dMain] Libmagic file-type recognition database present

2006/11/25 01:37:09 Logging in /home/p2p/mldonkey/mlnet.log

```

And i can't start mldonkey. Please some help

----------

## LAj

You can easily find how to emerge 2.8.1 searching my msgs;)

----------

## _easyrider_

I can't find that version you are reffering to.

The latest version i have i 2.7.7

----------

## krasnik

i have the same problem. i found a solution in the mldonkey forum but i don't know how to make it on gentoo.

They talk about a patch that makes the startscript searching for another host then www.mldonkey.net. the .net adress isn't reachable but the .org is.

so how can we do such a patch for mldonkey on gentoo?

unfortuanly i don't have the link to the mldonkey forum now.

best

kransik

edit:

thread with patch: http://www.mldonkey.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6960

how can i patch the ebuild with this patch?

----------

## krasnik

ok, solution. not the best but it works.

put something like this in /etc/hosts

```
85.25.129.222   www.mldonkey.net 
```

----------

## spiralvoice

MLDonkey 2.8.2 fixes this problem, sadly portage maintainers

did not update MLDonkeys ebuild for over five months now  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> *mldonkey-2.7.7 (20 Jun 2006)

 

On Debian Etch the maintainer released a 2.8.2-1 package

on the same day I tagged 2.8.2 in CVS:

http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mldonkey/news/20061129T001703Z.html

This is what I call good cooperation  :Very Happy:  I hope MLdonkey 2.8.2

with its multiuser feature will make it into the final release

version of Debian Etch.

Have a look at this bug report for an up-to-date ebuild:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147718

Personally I left Gentoo for Debian Etch because of not solvable

crashes, Etch, in comparison, performans very well and stable

on the same machine:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507803-highlight-.html

so don´t expect updated ebuilds from me in the future.

----------

## XAvAX

I am having the same problem, and it has persisted even after installing 2.8.2, though the error message has changed to:

```
2006/12/01 10:23:55 [cO] Starting MLDonkey 2.8.2 ...

2006/12/01 10:23:55 [cO] Language EN, locale ANSI_X3.4-1968, ulimit for open files 1024

2006/12/01 10:23:55 [cO] MLDonkey is working in /home/p2p/mldonkey

2006/12/01 10:23:55 [Gettext] Loading language resource mlnet_strings.EN_ANSI_X3.4-1968

2006/12/01 10:23:55 [cO] loaded language resource file

2006/12/01 10:23:55 [DNS] Resolving [Archos] ...

2006/12/01 10:23:55 [DNS] Resolving [www.mldonkey.org] ...

2006/12/01 10:23:55 [dMain] Libmagic file-type recognition database present

2006/12/01 10:23:55 [cO] Logging in /home/p2p/mldonkey/mlnet.log
```

Also, it seems it now uses CIDR notation instead of using 255 as a wildcard when defining IP iddresses.

----------

## spiralvoice

 *XAvAX wrote:*   

> though the error message has changed to:

 

Sorry, I can not find any error message in your quote.

 *XAvAX wrote:*   

> Also, it seems it now uses CIDR notation instead of using 255 as a wildcard when defining IP iddresses.

 

Correct.

----------

## XAvAX

Sorry if I was unclear, I was heading out the door to school   :Confused:  . That's the entirety of the contents of the log file, and mldonkey still refuses to start. As the "libmagic found" bit was just about the last thing in there, I recompiled without magic support, but all that did was drop that line. Is there any way to up the debuglevel, in /etc/conf.d/mldonkey or any of the ini files?

----------

## spiralvoice

 *XAvAX wrote:*   

> 2006/12/01 10:23:55 [cO] Logging in /home/p2p/mldonkey/mlnet.log

 

Anything in this file?

----------

## XAvAX

Apparently my brain has been underperforming  :Laughing:  . I kept reading that as /var/log/mldonkey, which is what I set the logfile to. It's completely filled up with

```
2006/11/30 20:42:52 [cUd] converting 2 users to new format

2006/11/30 20:42:53 error mkdir failed on /backup/home/alex: Permission denied for directory /backup/home/alex
```

halfway, and 

```
2006/12/01 10:20:46 [cO] Updating options to version 14

2006/12/01 10:20:46 error mkdir failed on /backup/home/alex: Permission denied for directory /backup/home/alex
```

the rest of the way. /backup/home/alex was where I put my home directory after I accidentally chmod'ed everything to 0777 (On that note, the default really ought to be --preserve-root). I then restored all of that to /home/alex after I reinstalled, and I don't see why it would try to access it as I never ran mldonkey as anything other than the init script.

----------

## spiralvoice

 *XAvAX wrote:*   

> and I don't see why it would try to access it

 

Scan MLDonkey ini files for "/backup/home/alex", its definetely somewhere still in use.

----------

## XAvAX

Thanks! Apparently, it made it into downloads.ini and shared_files_new.ini - Which is odd, because I added those files when it was still /home/alex - I can't quite figure out how it learned that /home/alex had moved to /backup/home/alex, as I didn't start it between the chmod'ing and subsequent backup and the restoration of the directory.   :Question: 

Anyway, it works now. Thank you very much!

----------

